# Politics and News > World Affairs >  muslim rape gangs in the UK

## ruthless terrier

Peter Whittle blasted the UK MET commissioner and London police for failing to handle a vast majority of child-rape cases commited by Muslim rape gangs. He says the gangs target underage girls and force them into prostitution. New findings revealed 90% of rape cases in the UK are not investigated properly.  


http://www.oann.com/london-assembly-...im-rape-gangs/

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Rutabaga (12-29-2017),Swedgin (01-03-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

the uk already said its the new norm for them and must be accepted.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Louise (12-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> the uk already said its the new norm for them and must be accepted.


 @Fly Paper denies this is a problem at all.

----------

Garden House Queen (12-29-2017),Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

Americans have been raping their own kids for years.

Epidemic  America's Trade in Child Rape

----------


## Rutabaga

> @Fly Paper denies this is a problem at all.


he hasnt been gang raped.

----------


## Fly Paper

Not even safe in Hollywood

Child Rape Crisis in America â Lori Handrahan â Medium

----------


## Rutabaga

> Americans have been raping their own kids for years.
> 
> Epidemic  America's Trade in Child Rape


thats a promo for her fictional book.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Not even safe in Hollywood
> 
> Child Rape Crisis in America â€“ Lori Handrahan â€“ Medium


hollywood is liberal ground zero...its what they do, who they are.

----------


## Fly Paper

Full report on kid rape in America

http://nctsnet.org/nctsn_assets/pdfs...se_america.pdf

----------


## Fly Paper

Allegedly, Americans invented child rape.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Full report on kid rape in America
> 
> http://nctsnet.org/nctsn_assets/pdfs...se_america.pdf


while you condone this type of behaviour, we shoot them,,with our guns.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Big Dummy (12-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Allegedly, Americans invented child rape.


How many posts was that where you deny muslim rape gangs in the UK?

----------


## tiny1

Osculate my Fundament, Limey.
I'd tear your head off, if you said, or implied that to me.  Putz.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Conservative Libertarian (12-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Americans have been raping their own kids for years.
> 
> Epidemic  America's Trade in Child Rape


muslims are the top producers of porn, the majority of the strip club owners and the biggest consumers of porn. 

https://www.salon.com/2015/01/15/why..._east_partner/

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

And 20,000 Americans each year convert to Islam. You're not only accepting them in with open arms, you are all morphing into them. I guess American logic is, "If we are one of them, they won't be nasty and hit us any more"

20,000 Americans convert to Islam, annually

----------


## Louise

here flypaper:

Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society
*Grooming gangs of Muslim men failed to integrate into British society*


<footer class="footer-author" style="box-sizing: border-box; margin-bottom: 8px; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: 'Austin News Text Semibold', Georgia, Times, serif; font-size: 10px; white-space: normal;"><time itemprop="datePublished" datetime="2017-12-09T23:00+0000" class="article-date-published" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 1.2rem; line-height: 0.8rem; font-family: 'Telesans Text Regular', Arial, sans-serif; text-transform: uppercase; color: rgb(136, 136, 136);">9 DECEMBER 2017 • 11:00PM</time></footer><article itemprop="articleBody" data-insert-mobile-adslot="" style="box-sizing: border-box; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: 'Austin News Text Semibold', Georgia, Times, serif; font-size: 10px; white-space: normal;">The failure of certain parts of the Asian community to integrate into British society has led to gangs of British Pakistani Muslim men​ targeting white women with drink and drugs before raping and sexually abusing them, an anti-extremism think tank claims.
The report by Quilliam calls for greater support to help integrate British Pakistani people into modern British society.
It says that the gangs of mainly British-Pakistani men "have been influenced by the cultural conditions of their home country and a wider failure of British society to integrate these men into their adoptive culture".

ALSO



Among other major incidents in modern UK history, child abuse has been recorded on a substantial scale at a number of schools, hospitals, and care homes. Organised sexual abuse or sexual trafficking rings of mainly British men of middle eastern and African heritage, mainly Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Indian, Iraqi, Iranian, Turkish and Somali. Leaders of these and other ethnic communities have called for more condemnation and of these gangs which have been uncovered in different parts of the UK including: Aylesbury, Banbury, Bristol, Derby, Halifax, Keighley, Newcastle, Oxford, Peterborough, Rotherham, Rochdale, Telford and elsewhere.[4]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child_sexual_abuse_in_the_United_Kingdom




As to your accusations that child rape was invented in the US--I think that is misinformation:

*Child sexual abuse in the United Kingdom has been reported in the country throughout its history.[1] In about 90% of cases the abuser is a person known to the child.[2] However well-publicised cases in recent years have involved popular entertainers, politicians, military personnel, and other officials. Around 23,000 cases were identified during 2012/2013, the latest year for which records exist: these the figures exclude 16- and 17-year-olds, and many cases of abuse go unreported.
*




</article><aside class="social-block" style="box-sizing: border-box; display: flex; flex-wrap: wrap; margin-bottom: 16px; margin-left: 82.33333px; margin-right: 0px;"></aside>

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Americans have been raping their own kids for years.
> 
> Epidemic  America's Trade in Child Rape


You do know that this is a book that you are linking to and the quotes written by the author?

----------


## Big Dummy

> And 20,000 Americans each year convert to Islam. You're not only accepting them in with open arms, you are all morphing into them. I guess American logic is, "If we are one of them, they won't be nasty and hit us any more"
> 
> 20,000 Americans convert to Islam, annually


Still going.

Do you want to talk about the Swedish migrant rape gangs yet?

----------


## Big Dummy

> You do know that this is a book that you are linking to and the quotes written by the author?


Written by a muslim as an instruction book.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Rickity Plumber (12-29-2017),Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> And 20,000 Americans each year convert to Islam. You're not only accepting them in with open arms, you are all morphing into them. I guess American logic is, "If we are one of them, they won't be nasty and hit us any more"
> 
> 20,000 Americans convert to Islam, annually


LOL!

from an islamic site!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Fly Paper

> Still going.
> 
> Do you want to talk about the Swedish migrant rape gangs yet?


Nope, America has a myriad of social problems as it is, rather than being concerned with the planet, you should run along and tackle your Muslim brothers. The wall is still not up, so you also have the Mexicans raping your wives and children.

But because you have guns and the ability to scream, grasp your crotch and shoot guns at the same time, go hence fourth and cull the dirty animals that America suffers from.

----------


## Louise

> And 20,000 Americans each year convert to Islam. You're not only accepting them in with open arms, you are all morphing into them. I guess American logic is, "If we are one of them, they won't be nasty and hit us any more"








Maybe not...

*Population and the True Number of Converts to Islam*


Population and the True Number of Converts to Islam > Ibn Warraq
20,000 Americans convert to Islam, annually

----------


## Fly Paper

> LOL!
> 
> from an islamic site!


NBC news

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=20%2c000+Americans+islam&view=detail&mid=  899242BE96AEF33E015E899242BE96AEF33E015E&FORM=VIRE

Wikipedia

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_States

----------


## Big Dummy

> Nope, America has a myriad of social problems as it is, rather than being concerned with the planet, you should run along and tackle your Muslim brothers. The wall is still not up, so you also have the Mexicans raping your wives and children.
> 
> But because you have guns and the ability to scream, grasp your crotch and shoot guns at the same time, go hence fourth and cull the dirty animals that America suffers from.


muslim rape gangs ravage Euroupe. muslim pimps run free in America. muslims are the largest consumers of porn and prostitutes. muslims are the scourge of the earth and spew their taqiyya faster than a goat with dysentery .

----------


## Louise

> Nope, America has a myriad of social problems as it is, rather than being concerned with the planet, you should run along and tackle your Muslim brothers. The wall is still not up, so you also have the Mexicans raping your wives and children.
> 
> But because you have guns and the ability to scream, grasp your crotch and shoot guns at the same time, go hence fourth and cull the dirty animals that America suffers from.


We voted in a President that wants to prevent more Muslims from over running our country, as they have done yours.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> We voted in a President that wants to prevent more Muslims from over running our country, as they have done yours.


Too late, you're swamped and converting. Obama boy set the ball rolling.

----------


## Fly Paper

> muslim rape gangs ravage Euroupe. muslim pimps run free in America. muslims are the largest consumers of porn and prostitutes. muslims are the scourge of the earth and spew their taqiyya faster than a goat with dysentery .


Allegedly, they own the vast part of the American porn industry so they can breed off your woman, and you fund them at the same time.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Too late, you're swamped and converting. Obama boy set the ball rolling.


nonsense...but then,,you're just pissed that we are doing something about it while you guys have already surrendered...

----------

Kodiak (12-29-2017)

----------


## Louise

> Too late, you're swamped and converting. Obama boy set the ball rolling.


It's not too late to put a stop to it. Trump has made some progress. 

Look at London...LOL ----your mayor is a Jihadi.

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> nonsense...but then,,you're just pissed that we are doing something about it while you guys have already surrendered...


You are swamping 20,000+ per year.

----------


## Fly Paper

> It's not too late to put a stop to it. Trump has made some progress. 
> 
> Look at London...LOL ----your mayor is a Jihadi.


I'm hundreds of miles away from London.

You should be concerned about Jihadi Obama, the mentality of Americans voted for him twice, 8 years!! What the **** were you guys thinking of, putting a Muslim guy in charge of your country to inject Islam into every state, in every corner of America. And you feel qualified to give others your opinion. There's brash and there's stupid. Certainly the latter.

----------


## Kodiak

> Too late, you're swamped and converting. Obama boy set the ball rolling.


....and Trump is letting the air out of that ball.

----------


## Louise

> Too late, you're swamped and converting. Obama boy set the ball rolling.


Obama set it rolling because he is a Muslim. But Trump is stopping many of the programs we had, like the 'chain link' family immigration mess of a program. Trump ended that one with a flick of his POTUS pen.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Louise

> You are swamping 20,000+ per year.


Islam is the second largest religion in the United Kingdom, with results from the United Kingdom Census 2011 giving the UK Muslim population in 2011 as *2,786,635, 4.4% of the total population. The vast majority of Muslims in the United Kingdom live in England: 2,660,116 (5.02% of the population).



*NEW FIGURES FROM THE PEW RESEARCH CENTER INDICATE THE PROPORTION OF MUSLIMS LIVING IN THE UNITED STATES. An estimate made by Pew Research Center on the population of Muslims living in America comes to approximately 3.3 million individuals in 2015. They comprise one percent of total U.S. population (322 million people).

Read more at World Religion News: "No, Seriously, How Many Muslims Are in America?" http://www.worldreligionnews.com/?p=22548
*


So the UK is at 5% ---we are at 1%----but we have Trump and you have T  May....lol
*

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> ....and Trump is letting the air out of that ball.


The faster the air comes out, an extra 20,000 puts twice as much in.

----------


## Louise

> The faster the air comes out, an extra 20,000 puts twice as much in.


You have FIVE TIMES the percentage of Muslims that we do. And you have open borders and lots of Muslim politicians and figure heads. The Mayor of London is welcoming Jihadis into your country. 

So this phantom 20k that you are crowing about is a nothing burger.

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I'm hundreds of miles away from London.
> 
> You should be concerned about Jihadi Obama, the mentality of Americans voted for him twice, 8 years!! What the **** were you guys thinking of, putting a Muslim guy in charge of your country to inject Islam into every state, in every corner of America. And you feel qualified to give others your opinion. There's brash and there's stupid. Certainly the latter.


I think you have forums mixed up, this is not Democrat Underground.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

@Louise America is filling up and you can't control them, hence 9/11

----------


## Louise

> I'm hundreds of miles away from London.
> 
> You should be concerned about Jihadi Obama, the mentality of Americans voted for him twice, 8 years!! What the **** were you guys thinking of, putting a Muslim guy in charge of your country to inject Islam into every state, in every corner of America. And you feel qualified to give others your opinion. There's brash and there's stupid. Certainly the latter.


Right. And what happened in response to Obama's reign? We put TRUMP in charge.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017),Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Allegedly, they own the vast part of the American porn industry so they can breed off your woman, and you fund them at the same time.



That is how you muslims get away with terrorism. Degrade and belittle the opposition when they let you into their homes.

Don't you worry about me , I'm a pious crusader.

----------


## Fly Paper

> You have FIVE TIMES the percentage of Muslims that we do. And you have open borders and lots of Muslim politicians and figure heads. The Mayor of London is welcoming Jihadis into your country. 
> 
> So this phantom 20k that you are crowing about is a nothing burger.


You have over a million more, breeding among themselves and converted Americans.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Right. And what happened in response to Obama's reign? We put TRUMP in charge.


Too late dear, too late.

----------


## Louise

> @Louise America is filling up and you can't control them, hence 9/11


It is not filling up like it was even a year ago. 

America is watching Germany and Belgium and Sweden and that is why we elected a man who wanted a moratorium on immigration of refugees. A man who stands up to the Muslims and moves our embassy to Jerusalem.  He is rolling with the anti-jihadi wave here.

----------


## Traddles

Well, I know who I'll nominate for TPF's _2017 Ineptitude In Trolling_ award.




> His remarks come after a new findings revealed 93-percent of rape cases this month were not investigated properly.


The Muslim rape gang problem is not the entirety of that 93%. There have been several rape cases dismissed recently where the police failed to investigate whether the intercourse was consensual and it came out in court that the woman was a false accuser. It would also include cases where evidence was lost, mishandled, or initially overlooked.

The Rotherham and similar situations were serious crimes, obviously, but whoever wrote that article misused that statistic in a tendentiously misleading way.

----------


## Louise

> You have over a million more, breeding among themselves and converted Americans.


They are only converting the prisoners and the young black women looking for husbands. 

We have a million more but spread out among a much larger nation. And we are putting a stop to it. 

Dec 3, 2017

*Trump Withdraws U.S. From UN Migrant And Refugee Compact**The pact’s “global approach” was “simply not compatible with U.S. sovereignty,” said Nikki Haley, U.S. ambassador to the UN.*Continuing his “America First” approach to foreign policy, President Donald Trump has pulled the U.S. out of a United Nations compact seeking global cooperation to protect the safety and rights of refugees and migrants.

Trump’s decision to end America’s “participation in the Global Compact on Migration” was disclosed on Saturday by the U.S. Mission to the U.N. Nikki Haley, the U.S. ambassador to the U.N., explained in a statement that the pact’s “global approach” was “simply not compatible with U.S. sovereignty.”

“[O]ur decisions on immigration policies must always be made by Americans and Americans alone. We will decide how best to control our borders and who will be allowed to enter our country,” Haley said. 

Trump Withdraws U.S. From UN Migrant And Refugee Compact | HuffPost

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I think you have forums mixed up, this is not Democrat Underground.


I wonder what his DUmmy name is?

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> You are swamping 20,000+ per year.


say the islamists...what else would they say?

lying is part of their religion...

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Louise (12-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> You have over a million more, breeding among themselves and converted Americans.


not true...

your turn.

----------


## Fly Paper

> not true...
> 
> your turn.


True...

your turn.

Tig, you're it.

----------


## Kodiak

> You have over a million more, breeding among themselves and converted Americans.


Sounds like you are trying to make yourself feel better since your country is already screwed.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Louise (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

It is estimated that America will have an eye watering 8.1 million Muslims by 2050. Lots of raping going on!!

----------


## Fly Paper

> Sounds like you are trying to make yourself feel better since your country is already screwed.


Americans are trying to feel better from their Muslim position by trying to deflect the issue elsewhere, hence this thread. A typical republican tactic.

----------


## Kodiak

> It is estimated that America will have an eye watering 8.1 million Muslims by 2050. Lots of raping going on!!


8.1 with a population of over 400 million by then?  BFD.

----------


## Crusader

Isn't it amazing how it works, Muslim scum are infiltrating and reeking havoc in just about every western country. But the governments of those countries give them a pass and ask for more, then we sit around and say ha ha, they f'ing up your country worse then mine. How are we ever gonna defeat it, when we don't take it seriously. All western countries need to recognize the threat, and expel the dirty scum back to the garbage pit they came from. It's not a you problem or a my problem, it's an our problem.

----------

Garden House Queen (12-29-2017),Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Americans are trying to feel better from their Muslim position by trying to deflect the issue elsewhere, hence this thread. A typical republican tactic.


This is a democrat policy bringing in the enemy...just the same as your country did.   And some, not all but some, republicans are just as stupid.  They're certainly culpable because they did nothing.  BUT YOU, you seem to be defending the Islamic invasion of your nation.   plus you don't have guns.

We do.  And southerners will use them.  gladly.

----------

Garden House Queen (12-29-2017),RMNIXON (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Americans are trying to feel better from their Muslim position by trying to deflect the issue elsewhere, hence this thread. A typical republican tactic.


Try harder.........you're losing.

----------


## tiny1

> Nope, America has a myriad of social problems as it is, rather than being concerned with the planet, you should run along and tackle your Muslim brothers. The wall is still not up, so you also have the Mexicans raping your wives and children.
> 
> But because you have guns and the ability to scream, grasp your crotch and shoot guns at the same time, go hence fourth and cull the dirty animals that America suffers from.


Well, at least we can take care of our own problems, and don't need other political Eunach countries to prop us up.
I am so glad Trump pizzed in your Cheerios.  You Crumpet Suckers need to grow a clue.  I gauge my approval of Trump, by how many of my target demographics Trump cheezes off his first two years.
Repub elites
Dimocrap elites
The Pope.
Muslims
Los Mexicanos illegals.
Tea Wops(that is you)
Criminals
College Critters
All Hate Trump.  And in so doing, draw my ire.  So, yes, I am glad Trump is my President.  I am glad Theresa May is your PM.  I am glad you have Muslims up your rear.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (12-29-2017),Garden House Queen (12-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> It is estimated that America will have an eye watering 8.1 million Muslims by 2050. Lots of raping going on!!


its estimated the uk will cease to exist by tuesday...

----------


## Fly Paper

> Try harder.........you're losing.


Americans are trying to feel better from their Muslim position by trying to deflect the issue elsewhere, hence this thread. A typical republican tactic.

----------


## RMNIXON

> *He says the gangs target underage girls and force them into prostitution*



This statement needs some clarification!

They target non Muslim underage girls. They know what the Muslim parents will do, and the daughters of the infidel are considered less than human to this cult of submission. 


Carry on..............

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Garden House Queen (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> This is a democrat policy bringing in the enemy...just the same as your country did.   And some, not all but some, republicans are just as stupid.  They're certainly culpable because they did nothing.  BUT YOU, you seem to be defending the Islamic invasion of your nation.   plus you don't have guns.
> 
> We do.  And southerners will use them.  gladly.


The result of watching too many Hollywood films glorifying American's abilities.

Erm, we have guns, keep up. We just have a controlled firearms certificate system. Any crazy in America has access to guns, hence the uncontrolled gun mayhem that America suffers.

I said to a friend, "I'm on 4 American forums". She said, "Blimey, how do you manage, Americans are so obsessed?". I replied, "Yes you are right, on all 4, they all bleat on about guns and Muslims, like some kind of fetish". 

And so the obsessions continue.

Does it give people some kind of heightened status or sexual buzz?

----------


## Big Dummy

> The result of watching too many Hollywood films glorifying American's abilities.
> 
> Erm, we have guns, keep up. We just have a controlled firearms certificate system. Any crazy in America has access to guns, hence the uncontrolled gun mayhem that America suffers.
> 
> I said to a friend, "I'm on 4 American forums". She said, "Blimey, how do you manage, Americans are so obsessed?". I replied, "Yes you are right, on all 4, they all bleat on about guns and Muslims, like some kind of fetish". 
> 
> And so the obsessions continue.
> 
> Does it give people some kind of heightened status or sexual buzz?


Still having problems talking about the muslim rape gangs of Europe.

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

America will implode over the next 50 years, states will be holding referendums and going independent. The cracks have started.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Still having problems talking about the muslim rape gangs of Europe.


Have you been sleeping, we're well past those childish ideas. Keep up son.

----------


## Louise

> America will implode over the next 50 years, states will be holding referendums and going independent. The cracks have started.


Oh, you mean like what is happening in Europe with Brexit? 

Looks to me like you are projecting, dude...

----------

Rutabaga (12-29-2017)

----------


## Louise

> Have you been sleeping, we're well past those childish ideas. Keep up son.


I already linked you to the stats showing the Pakistani gang rapes going on in your country. And your right, it is childish of them. And perverted.

----------


## Rutabaga

> America will implode over the next 50 years, states will be holding referendums and going independent. The cracks have started.



remember that china/russia thing....

learn their languages...

----------


## Big Dummy

> Have you been sleeping, we're well past those childish ideas. Keep up son.


No , you still have yet to admit the truth. Are you playing dumb, just dumb or a muslim rapist?

----------


## Fly Paper

> Oh, you mean like what is happening in Europe with Brexit? 
> 
> Looks to me like you are projecting, dude...


We're moving out and waving bye. Never been European, never will.

Just wait for the American implosion.

----------


## Fly Paper

> No , you still have yet to admit the truth. Are you playing dumb, just dumb or a muslim rapist?


Keep up.

----------


## Fly Paper

> I already linked you to the stats showing the Pakistani gang rapes going on in your country. And your right, it is childish of them. And perverted.


Muslims Gang Rape Colorado Woman - American Renaissance

----------


## Fly Paper

You find that all faiths rape to some extent in all countries, especially Atheist Americans.

----------


## Louise

> Muslims Gang Rape Colorado Woman - American Renaissance


Exactly my point. Muslims are rapists. 

And Europe has been importing them into Western Countries like Bees to Honey.  You are already screwed.  

We are attempting to stop the invasion, and are being insulted by those who are already lost to the invasion.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Hillofbeans (12-29-2017)

----------


## Louise

> You find that all faiths rape to some extent in all countries, especially Atheist Americans.


Really?  Do 'all faiths' walk around in large groups, groping women at beaches and in music festivals?  Because I have not seen that except with Muzzies.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),JustPassinThru (12-29-2017),Kodiak (12-29-2017)

----------


## Louise

Fly Paper, let's be serious for a minute. 

With all due respect, if the Muzzies had done to the UK, what they did to NYC, and blew up Alberts Hall, and killed 3000 of your citizens----would you not be wanting to close down your borders too?

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

Some eye watering statistics. 21.8% gang raped.

A 2013 study found that rape is grossly underreported in the United States. Furthermore, a 2014 study determined that police departments eliminate or undercount rapes from official records in part to "create the illusion of success in fighting violent crime".

It's an epidemic of biblical proportions.

Rape in the United States - Wikipedia

----------


## Kodiak

> Really?  Do 'all faiths' walk around in large groups, groping women at beaches and in music festivals?  Because I have not seen that except with Muzzies.


Feeling guilty for what is happening in his country, he's trying to "normalize" it for the masses just like the Muzzie mayor of London is doing with terrorism.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Louise (12-29-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> Fly Paper, let's be serious for a minute. 
> 
> With all due respect, if the Muzzies had done to the UK, what they did to NYC, and blew up Alberts Hall, and killed 3000 of your citizens----would you not be wanting to close down your borders too?


I've been serious all along, listing evidence to the rape statistics in America.

Did you not know that raping has been going on since the dawn of man? Did you not know that ALL faiths have raped others? Did you honestly believe rapes today are just by Muslims?

Blimey, me being told to be serious? Kettle is calling the pot black.

----------


## Fly Paper

> You should be concerned about Jihadi Obama, the mentality of Americans voted for him twice, 8 years!! What the **** were you guys thinking of, putting a Muslim guy in charge of your country to inject Islam into every state, in every corner of America. And you feel qualified to give others your opinion. There's brash and there's stupid. Certainly the latter.


Just in case some of you missed it, well worth pointing out. Hypocrisy is a good word.

----------


## Louise

> I've been serious all along, listing evidence to the rape statistics in America.
> 
> Did you not know that raping has been going on since the dawn of man? Did you not know that ALL faiths have raped others? Did you honestly believe rapes today are just by Muslims?
> 
> Blimey, me being told to be serious? Kettle is calling the pot black.


No one has ever said that rapes were only done by Muslims. 

But I know personally what has been happening in Sweden. My 2 nieces escaped the craziness recently. They have told us many scary stories of what women have been enduring since the Muslims flooded into their country. 

Swedish women have always dressed how they wanted to. They are beautiful and love to go to beaches and to pools and wear bikinis and shorts etc. 

But in recent years, they have been accosted by groups of Muslim men, in public and in subways and in streets and in local pools. They will be surrounded by a group of them, and groped and insulted and threatened. 

It is a MUSLIM habit to act that way. It is not the 'kind' of rape that had happened previously. It is a cultural thing and my nieces left their country because of it. 

You don't want to admit it is happening.

----------


## Crusader

One telling statistic I saw for Britton was that while only five percent of the population was Muslim, almost ten percent of children under 5 were Muslim. The tide is rising.

----------


## Big Dummy

> One telling statistic I saw for Britton was that while only five percent of the population was Muslim, almost ten percent of children under 5 were Muslim. The tide is rising.


The mullahs guiding the world takeover instruct the women to have at least 8 children. The men to fuck local women too to convert/prevent what would be indigineous children into muslims.

----------


## Big Dummy

> White bitches are whores. They open their legs to anyone, who would take them away from their ugly, impotent white men lol


Too bad the blacks can't afford to feed the white bitches or their children. The Japs and the Chinks must be swimming in white pussy.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> White bitches are whores. They open their legs to anyone, who would take them away from their ugly, impotent white men lol


Bleck men seem to prefer them.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Rich and po.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> White bitches are whores. They open their legs to anyone, who would take them away from their ugly, impotent white men lol


th60G8LE0W.jpg*​GO on, GET!!! YOU GET!!!*

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> th60G8LE0W.jpg*​GO on, GET!!! YOU GET!!!*


This one is so bad, it kinda makes a case for troll school.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> This one is so bad, it kinda makes a case for troll school.


Anyone seen Cigar? lately?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Too bad the blacks can't afford to feed the white bitches or their children. The Japs and the Chinks must be swimming in white pussy.


Sounds more like a muslim troll.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Sounds more like a muslim troll.


I am guessing from the "burn out right away" an old stinky, ass sock?

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I am guessing from the "burn out right away" an old stinky, ass sock?


I miss cultsmasher. You're gunna like him.

----------

Big Dummy (12-29-2017),Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I miss cultsmasher. You're gunna like him.


I got a Cigar vibe, maybe I am mistaken? (apologies to @Cigar if so)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I got a Cigar vibe, maybe I am mistaken? (apologies to @Cigar if so)


Cultsmasher works at the Hanes sock factory in Berlin.

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-29-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

this one sounds like a kid...immature.

my new bitch... :Smiley20:

----------


## Swedgin

If a people allow this to happen to them.....then the people are accepting their status as "victims....."

----------


## Swedgin

> Not even safe in Hollywood
> 
> Child Rape Crisis in America â Lori Handrahan â Medium


Well DUH!

Hollywood is like the fuk, rape, and pedophile capital of the world, isn't it?  (Either way, they celebrate the hell out of it!)

----------


## Fly Paper

I wish these Muslim rape gangs go back to America.

----------


## Big Dummy

> I wish these Muslim rape gangs go back to America.


You made your first step in the right direction. Admitting the fact that muslim rape gangs are ravaging Europe.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),Kris P Bacon (01-04-2018)

----------


## Dave37

I saw on Sky News where Darren Osborne, the "Muslim hater guilty of Mosque terror Attack" otherwise referred to by the BBC as "Man guilty of Finsbury Park Mosque murder" was pronounced guilty. Nice bit of spin for Muslims I thought, but they are professional media outlets.

----------


## Swedgin

> Americans have been raping their own kids for years.
> 
> Epidemic  America's Trade in Child Rape


Do you rape children?

----------

MrMike (02-01-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

> Nope, America has a myriad of social problems as it is, rather than being concerned with the planet, you should run along and tackle your Muslim brothers. The wall is still not up, so you also have the Mexicans raping your wives and children.
> 
> But because you have guns and the ability to scream, grasp your crotch and shoot guns at the same time, go hence fourth and cull the dirty animals that America suffers from.


Your resentment of your betters is quite telling in most of the posts you write......

Sorry for your insecurities.

----------

Abbey (02-02-2018),MrMike (02-01-2018)

----------


## Dave37

He's probably not radicalized by Rotherham like the "Muslim Hater" just convicted. The only ones left in the UK with conjones are the unstable ones.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Americans have been raping their own kids for years.
> 
> Epidemic  America's Trade in Child Rape


Are you shilling for book sales?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Not even safe in Hollywood
> 
> Child Rape Crisis in America â Lori Handrahan â Medium


[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.84)]The day after the story broke, Wood told [/COLOR]_The Hollywood Reporter_[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.84)]that he did not have personal knowledge of the issue...[/COLOR]

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Full report on kid rape in America
> 
> http://nctsnet.org/nctsn_assets/pdfs...se_america.pdf


Lie after lie after lie:

"*Neglect was the most common form of abuse accounting for 52% of all cases. Physical abuse ranked second and occurred in 26% of cases.* Sexual abuse cases were the third most common, representing 7% of all cases"

----------


## Abbey

> Nope, America has a myriad of social problems as it is, rather than being concerned with the planet, you should run along and tackle your Muslim brothers. The wall is still not up, so you also have the Mexicans raping your wives and children.
> 
> But because you have guns and the ability to scream, grasp your crotch and shoot guns at the same time, go hence fourth and cull the dirty animals that America suffers from.


 I'd love to start, with you.

----------

